# Turkey Trumpet Turned out really nice



## NCWoodArt (Mar 11, 2013)

I turned this from a piece of Flame Maple or Tiger maple depending on where you are from. I used some homemade black walnut husk stain & sealed with CA inside & out & also turned the delrin mouthpiece. Boy some it sound good. I know when those gobblers hear this thing they will want to molest me. overall length is 6.5", it did take some trial & error to figure out what size hole to use for mouth piece & how to get a good smooth taper to the trumpet end. I have it down to a science now. I could be swayed to make one for some call blanks in trade.... hint hint. Not trading this one as it was the prototype.

Bill


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not sure being molested by a turkey is a good thing...

Nice looking call though!


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 11, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> I turned this from a piece of Flame Maple or Tiger maple depending on where you are from. I used some homemade black walnut husk stain & sealed with CA inside & out & also turned the delrin mouthpiece. Boy some it sound good. I know when those gobblers hear this thing they will want to molest me. overall length is 6.5", it did take some trial & error to figure out what size hole to use for mouth piece & how to get a good smooth taper to the trumpet end. I have it down to a science now. I could be swayed to make one for some call blanks in trade.... hint hint. Not trading this one as it was the prototype.
> 
> Bill



I know nothing about calls, but the wood looks awesome.


----------



## Final Strut (Mar 11, 2013)

aerocustomsexotics said:


> I could be swayed to make one for some call blanks in trade.... hint hint. Not trading this one as it was the prototype.
> 
> Bill



Bill that is a nice looking trumpet. Even though I am far from good at running them I love trumpet calls. What size and type of call blanks are you looking for in a trade?


----------



## NCWoodArt (Mar 11, 2013)

I am not a hunter but I am planing on starting this year, especially turkey. I am going old school with bow & arrow. I am trying to learn how to do things doomsday prepper style. So if I have no gun or bullets I can still eat.

Joe you FL guys not like friendly animals?

Bill


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice work like the natural dye. Rick


----------



## longbeard (Mar 13, 2013)

That looks like a gooden right thar 
lets go chase those "Thunder Chickens" boys


----------

